# Vostok Chronos



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any vostok chronographs. I love these watches. How do you post a photo on this forum. I fine it kind of hard to find my way around here.

DAS


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

to post a picture first you need to copy (ctrl C) the url address of the picture.

Next when posting click the IMG button above the post window.

Now paste (ctrl V) the address into the window that has opened up after you clicked IMG.

don't see many vostock chrono's


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Here Is one of my Vostok Chronos


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

Here is the WebSite Because The pictures will not load with a Post

http://www.angelfire.com/ct3/sterlingpetlo.../DSCN065311.jpg


----------



## DAS (May 29, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/ct3/sterlingpetlo...s/DSCN06531.jpg

here is another Picture


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry Das

Neither of the links work for me - I just get an empty window (apart from an Angelfire logo) when I click on the link


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Das,

Went to properties and copied the info and pasted it into a new browser window.









I saw the pictures that way, I guess your host is broken.









I've seen pictures of Vostok chronos on some sites but never seen any for sale in the UK.










They are based on Piljot chrono movements aren't they?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Sorry, can't see the pictures.


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> They are based on Piljot chrono movements aren't they?


"23 Jewels". They are almost certainly Poljot 3133s.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

1madman1 said:


> > They are based on Piljot chrono movements aren't they?
> 
> 
> "23 Jewels". They are almost certainly Poljot 3133s.


























For a Jaquet Droz you need 2 (TWO) more jewels.

And of cousre about 10,000USD more.























Btw, JD is owned by Swatch, only Breitling and Rolex escaped so far. But don't worry...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I took the liberty of copying you picture Daz and posting it below. I am certain I read somewhere they use the Poljot 3133 movement. Nice movements I have a couple of poljot chrono's.


----------

